# the big week?



## the kid (Apr 8, 2013)

Been looking, nothin so far but my spots are sprouting new life everywhere. Hopefully the rains will come and make the ground softer. good luck! to all the STL people hunting and cant wait to see pictures. .the kid 

p.s. STAY OUT OF MY HOLE'S!!!!


----------



## shroomdawg (Apr 10, 2013)

I need know where your holes are so I can stay out, he,he,he,haw!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blarneystone (Apr 10, 2013)

There up in St Louis. Found my first one this morning next to my secret tree where I work. The big rain today will help. This is it folks


----------



## moreldrifter (Apr 9, 2013)

Hoping to find some in northwest Missouri today , I think are temps have been about the same up here.


----------



## the kid (Apr 8, 2013)

Gunna be a good weekend guys!


----------



## shroomdawg (Apr 10, 2013)

I don't think you'll see the BG WEEK until early May north of St Joe, looking at the NWS 7 day forecast for NW MO is not showing any temps above 60's and several days back down in the 50's, also shows possible low of 32 degrees on the 23rd, this is the strangest back to back springs I can recall and I've been shroomin a long time ya'll. I may have to cancel my vacation next week or I'll have to make a roadie to central MO where they had warmer temps with rain. I'll probably start checking the bottoms this weekend, seems they usually start earlier there.


----------



## shroomdawg (Apr 10, 2013)

One other note I may add, I have a plum and redbud tree in my backyard, still no blooms, don't usually have much luck until those trees are in bloom!


----------

